# Jungle_alcolo.wmv



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Jungle_alcolo.wmv
sorry dont know how to do a full link to this site but its from a french documentary shows animals getting thier annual **** up on fermenting fruit


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Here you go Rug . . .

Drunk Animals

John


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks mate knew someone would know how to do it,

god that makes me sound lazy!
of course i meant someone would have more ability than me


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
When they shut Whitbreads brewery facility near Luton,what was left in the holding tanks holding beer,was loaded into tankers and taken to a farm and spread around the fields,after a couple of days of this,it was noticed that the crows/rooks were struggling to take off and often finishing up crashing into the hedge as the tankers approached,guess they were having a great time.
The sure way to tell the difference between Crows and Rooks is, if there is only one Rook its a Crow,but if you see two Crows they are Rooks...ok? simples.
Ted


----------

